# Potential Cubetcha Spring in Minneapolis, MN



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2014)

What is the interest level for a MN comp in april? I'm working on organizing one for April. May 10th is the current date I'm working with.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, I've skipped Cubetcha the last two years and the weather will be good then.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 20, 2014)

I am interested in attending!


Edit: The weekend of the 26th will be incredibly tough for me, because I will have at least one final project due the next week. That's the reason why I had to miss Winona 2013 last year. I'll still try to make it if I can.


----------



## kcl (Jan 20, 2014)

I am for sure going if this happens, of course praying for the fact it doesn't conflict with MN states for yoyo..


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jan 20, 2014)

YUS. KENNAN SKIP YOYO WE ARE GOING TOGETHER! Ill bring naked!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 22, 2014)

So, it looks like the 26th is actually a no go. Does May 10th work for people?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 22, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, it looks like the 26th is actually a no go. Does May 10th work for people?



It would if I weren't already hosting a competition that day.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 22, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, it looks like the 26th is actually a no go. Does May 10th work for people?



It would if Kit weren't already hosting a competition that day.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, it looks like the 26th is actually a no go. Does May 10th work for people?



It would if Kit wasn't already hosting a competition that day


----------



## Mikel (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> It would if Kit wasn't already hosting a competition that day



Ok, so are you coming to Michigan then Tim?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2014)

Goddamnit Brandon it was meant to be a surprise.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 22, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, it looks like the 26th is actually a no go. Does May 10th work for people?



It would if Kit weren't already hosting a competition that day.


----------



## kcl (Jan 22, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, it looks like the 26th is actually a no go. Does May 10th work for people?



It would if Kit weren't already hosting a competition that day. 

Seriously tho, I'm open to it since I'm not driving to michigan


----------



## JackJ (Jan 22, 2014)

I demand 3 FMC attempts!



Spoiler



No, but seriously, 1 would be cool.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 22, 2014)

lol since people don't want May 10th I'll talk to the church about other dates in May.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 23, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> lol since people don't want May 10th I'll talk to the church about other dates in May.



Splendid...


----------



## BrianJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack, watch out, I might take a state record from you (2x2 average).


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 6, 2014)

So is this going to happen?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 7, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> Jack, watch out, I might take a state record from you (2x2 average).


I saw this and now have a 4.04 avg 2000 with a sub 3 avg 12. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 7, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> So is this going to happen?



Website is being created as we speak.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 7, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Website is being created as we speak.



Nobody's actually speaking right now, this is a forum there's no option for voice.


----------

